# 1993 D21 V6 Bad Idle



## kyle_battle (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm having some trouble with my Hb. I recently replaced the plugs, wires, cap, and rotor and now for some reason it has a sputtering idle. Hard to tell if it's doing it driving down the road but when in park and revving slowly up to about 2,500K I can still feel a sputter. It's not enough to be considered a miss in my opinion but it has missed a little once right after filling up with gas. So far I've cleaned the MAF. I have cleaned the EGR and I put another cap and rotor on just to check. Truck is still sputtering. I tried to check the timing but I can't figure out what I am suppose to "unplug" during checking the the timing so if someone could shine some light on that and if they had any other ideas that would be great. Also CEL in not on. Thanks.


----------



## kyle_battle (Oct 8, 2006)

http://youtu.be/V2IdKvvJ_o0

Here is a link to a short video of how it sounds. It's hard to hear on video for some reason but if you listen close you can here it.


----------



## kyle_battle (Oct 8, 2006)

Bump..........


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

First off, it says your video is private, so no one else is allowed to view it but you.

However, the symptom you describe is what is called Limp Mode.

The Nissan ECU goes into Limp Mode whenever it does not receive the signals it expects from any of the hundreds of sensors on the truck.

To find out what is causing it, you will need to pull the codes.

Lucky for you, I created a video to show people just how that is done.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l7SwU7ZuVk

Once you read the codes, do not just run out and buy a new part. Generally the part isn't what goes out, but rather the connector is not making good contact or a wire is shorted to ground.

I suspect the MAF Sensor, but I'll wait until you report back.


----------



## kyle_battle (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh sorry I didn't know it was private but thanks that's what I will check


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

was it missing before you changed out the parts? may recheck the connections, sometimes a/f caps will arch, might pull it and check for any signs..


----------



## kyle_battle (Oct 8, 2006)

No I didn't notice it before the parts. What exactly are you saying to pull off and check?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the dist cap, pull it and check the inside for burn marks..


----------



## kyle_battle (Oct 8, 2006)

I've actually changed it out already in like a week of replacing it. I noticed the points on the cap that go to the plugs had already turned white after about 500 miles of driving so i replaced it. The rotor button also looked a little corroded. Do you think that's a sign of something?


----------



## kyle_battle (Oct 8, 2006)

Bump.......


----------

